# Hiding Progress Bar...



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

is there any way to hide the progress bar on the Kindle Fire 6"

it's kind of annoying if you accidentally hit it and you lose your place...

if you hit the back button to find you place it takes you to the home screen,  while on my Paperwhite the back button takes you to the previous screen!!!


----------

